# Durham Palladium Theatre Explore Oct 07



## Cerberus (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a 1920s theatre and cinema, later a Bingo Hall in the centre of Durham. Been abandonded for a good 30 years+. Very little chaving as you'll see and lots of period 1960's/70's style. Massive place and a great explore. 

I think this was the first time this place had been explored as it was well secured up until we found an unlikely access. I went in with a couple of other 28DL guys. Access is still possible as there's lots of new reports still being posted on 28DL about this place since I added my report a few weeks ago.

By a stroke of luck power was still on and I found the master switch for the house lights, and what lights still worked came up helping photography a bit.

The exterior, not much to look at the front but its massive round the back.







This bar is straight put of the 70s!






The stalls





Balcony - note the remains of ornate wall decoration





Projectionist room, whats in here?

























Chain driven film winding










Managers office





Bingo days:




















Some other misc shots


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent explore Cerberus. 
That's a great bar...love the stained-glass window too. Interesting to see all the different gaming machines and bingo stuff...how times change, eh? 

Cheers


----------



## chelle (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellant report Cerberus,I too saw this on 28DL and also think it is an awful waste of nostalgia...if only it could re-open as a cinema,it would bring back the intimacy of the old flicks...nowadays the big multi-plex`s are just ticket churning money making places...sign o the times I spose.
thanx for the report and also the ace pics.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, awesome!


----------



## WeeT (Nov 4, 2007)

This looks amazing! Really old fasioned style


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

Really great pics mate, love the bar and the old light bulb for the projector looks like a fantastic explore


----------



## skittles (Nov 5, 2007)

Great explore and pics


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 26, 2007)

This must have been so fascinating, brilliant explore, It would be interesting to know what the last film that was shown.

Simon-G


----------



## dungbug (Nov 26, 2007)

Great site & some fantastic photo's. Well done chap!


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Nov 28, 2007)

I loved this place, your pics are cool


----------



## DurExplorer (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't say thank-you enough for those photos.

For a long time I have been fascinated by the Palladium building. Always wanted to see what it looks like inside.

Does anyone know how much damage was done by the fire?


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to DP .. maybe after all this time the place has been converted or even knocked down.


----------



## Potter (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks epic. Amazing that the projectors are still there. Love the bar and old fruit machine.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 9, 2010)

thats a great find, the projectors are fantastic.


Andy


----------

